# Need Hash Bags



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm new to hash making, and I was looking around for a five gallon three bag kit. If anyone has a good link.

Edited by Smokinmom- no discussion of sales or anything here on MP.  We don't exchange personal info here- period.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2008)

*"CLICK"*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, Mom, I think this is what he was looking for.
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLEBAGS-ICE-BAGS-1GAL-5BAG-KIT-BUBBLE-BAGS-ICE_W0QQitemZ250272198532QQihZ015QQcategoryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks BBP.   I am quite aware what he was asking about, and I deleted the part that goes against the MP rules.


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, sorry guys I wasn't trying to break the rules.


----------

